# B's Furry Friends Rescue (BFF Rescue)



## Rescue Momma (Feb 2, 2012)

We are a small animal rescue in Jacksonville Fl.

We primarily specialize in exotics although we also rehab orphaned squirrels.

At the moment we have 13 rabbits which we need to be adopted. We are extremely full at the moment. 

Rabbits range from 7 months to 5 years both sexes and several different breeds.

If you are interested in adopting a bunny please feel free to contact us at:

[email protected] or one of the following ways:

We have a Face Book pagewith some of our adoptable pets listed.
It is the one with the white American Bulldog for an avatar.


Our new website is Bffrescue.webs.com

And we now have an AdoptAPet page.

We look forward to hearing from you

Rescue Momma


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 2, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Rescue Momma (Jan 2, 2013)

Well it is 2013 and BFF Rescue still has 13 rabbits for adoption. :hearts: We are looking for good loving homes for them. There is an application that will need to be completed. There is also an agreement that states the bunny will be returned to BFF Rescue should you not be able to keep it for any reason.
It does not matter how long you have had the bunny. 
We also have a couple of kittens, a dog, 3 guinea pigs and a Prairie dog.
If you are interested in any of the critters we have please contact us. 

Thank you for considering a rescue animal
BFF Rescue


----------

